# Pike Disappearance?



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

We used to hammer big pike in the Jamestown area but opportunities this year are sparce. I read in another thread how cormorants are wrecking fisheries, would you suggest this is the reason for the pikes decline as well? I didn't see any winterkill this spring, they should still be in the lakes but???


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I know this thread is old, but I can comment on this.

If you are having trouble finding pike on Spiritwood near Jamestown, it is probably because nearly all the pike have been speared out. The numbers have dropped off drastically, and there isn't much left in the way of big pike there.

As for cormorants, the only damage they'd cause is to juvenile pike. And juvenile pike usually hangout in weeds, whereas I recall that cormorants are shorefeeders (mostly) and don't get into much deeper than 6-8" of water. But yes, I am sure they take some small pike, but mostly other fish instead. Someone should open a season on them!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Miller, at the fall advisory meeting NDGF said Spiritwood went from #1 to # 5 by the third season. Thats a pretty fast drop. But then people were spearing a huge amount of fish. Friends who spear now are going to Devils Lake. They said there is good visibilaty for 7' and usually they are done before noon.


----------

